# Kindle fire keyboard not showing up :(



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I was suprised with a kindle fire as an early birthday present.  I was trying to post on a twin message board and I can get the keyboard to appear.  I can get the title to type but nothing in the body of the post.  It seems to work fine on other message boards.  I have not tried kindleboards on it yet.  
Any ideas, suggestions to get it to work.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

There do seem to be some websites that don't work quite right on the Fire. I've had trouble at times with drop-down menus. To be fair, it happens on my Motorola Xoom as well, not always with the same sites though. Just in the last day or two, on my Fire and my Xoom, when I click the Inbox or Notification icon on Facebook, nothing happens. So then I switch to the Facebook App and it works perfectly.

Sometimes making the page bigger will allow me to click into a field better. Sometimes using a stylus helps when my finger can't seem to hit the exact right spot. 

And if the website is in mobile view you can change it to full site, or if in full site you might change it to mobile. 

A lot of people use the Tapatalk App for message boards. That might work better for the particular board that's giving you trouble.


----------



## osnova (Oct 20, 2009)

The only suggestion I could provide is install Opera Mobile and see if it will fix the issues you are experiencing. Alternatively, try to force the website into full (not mobile) mode.


----------

